# Any Australian's here?



## Todd (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Just wondering if there are any Australian's on this forum and if so what city are you in (or closest too)?


Aussie cubers dont appear to be common but i am sure they are out there.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 12, 2007)

*Melbourne Speedcuber Here!*

Hey Todd,

I'm in the Melbourne area 

My Solve Times:
3x3x3 single: 59 seconds
3x3x3 average: 1min5sec
4x4x4 single: 4min

I'm still learning algorithms and whatnot to increase my speed 

I only know of one other person in Melbourne that can solve the 3x3x3 in a minute. Speedcubers in Australia seem few and far between. It'd be good if it became popular enough here to have competitions.

Tim.


----------



## Todd (Aug 12, 2007)

Where abouts in melb mate?

I found a fair few that are in Sydney and a couple in Adelaide but you are the first that I have heard of in Melb!


----------



## TimMc (Aug 13, 2007)

Hmm, not really willing to give out my suburb but I'm generally always heading into the CBD from the North to RMIT University


----------



## aznblur (Aug 13, 2007)

Sydney. 

3x3x3 Best - 18.59
3x3x3 Average - 22.31
4x4x4 Best - 1:40.63
5x5x5 Best - 2:48.55

There are alot of cubers in my school, but none of them are as fast as me, except maybe one, but I haven't seen him cube for the past 5 months.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 13, 2007)

How long have you guys in Australia been cubing for?

I started around November 2006 and have been solving on and off since then.


----------



## Todd (Aug 13, 2007)

Since march this year .

Pretty addicted to it now, my average has been slowly going down since then. Sadly i dont know anyone who is into it.


----------



## ColdbuffeT (Aug 13, 2007)

I started a cubing frenzy at my school, haha. I'm in Sydney. I average 35-40 seconds and I started cubing in the middle of this year (around half yearly exams).


----------



## aznblur (Aug 13, 2007)

Beginning of January. Every 5 minutes, you see someone with a Rubik's cube in their hand walk past you in my school.


----------



## Todd (Aug 13, 2007)

Sadly i work and i cant exactly walk around spreading the cubing disease!


----------



## adreamer (Sep 28, 2007)

aznblur said:


> Sydney.



Where to buy good 3x3 rubik's cube for speedcubing, like DIY cube in sydney?


----------



## matto (Sep 28, 2007)

Aussie here! I'm from north queensland. I dont know anyone else here that is in to cubing. My best single solves are always around 46.xx I average around 55 - 1min. I only got my stack mat timer yesterday so I have only just started timing and recording details. I have been cubing now for around 2 months, just learning algorithms now. My goal is to get sub 20 on the 3x3 speedsolve. I have been reading these forums for a little while now but only decided to register today when i saw this post.


----------



## aznblur (Sep 28, 2007)

adreamer said:


> aznblur said:
> 
> 
> > Sydney.
> ...



I got mine from cube4you.com.


----------



## Todd (Sep 29, 2007)

adreamer said:


> aznblur said:
> 
> 
> > Sydney.
> ...



Im with aznblur on this, cube4you is good - took less than a week to get them.


----------



## ccchips296 (Oct 1, 2007)

im an aussie! im like the only aussie doing the sunday contest too lol. im from sydney. there are like no cubers from my school (except for the ones that i "converted" to my ways.

3x3x3 Best - 16.31
3x3x3 Average - 22.89
3x3 OH - 43.65
4x4x4 Best - 1:50:67


----------



## aznblur (Oct 1, 2007)

What school do you go to?


----------



## ccchips296 (Oct 1, 2007)

me? i go to Normanhurst Boys high


----------



## joshuali (Dec 9, 2007)

*..*

wouldn't it be good...if there was an australian open


----------



## aznblur (Dec 9, 2007)

That would be damn awesome.


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm close, New Zealand right here! A more interesting question would be are there any other New Zealander speedcubers about? Otherwise, I will have to go to a competition overseas, entered as a New Zealander, and set all the National Records  .


----------



## joshuali (Dec 9, 2007)

we have to find more australian and possible new zealand cubers first


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 10, 2007)

Two words: Jasmine Lee


----------



## malcolm (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm from NZ


----------



## aznblur (Dec 30, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Two words: Jasmine Lee



Two words: I'm faster.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 30, 2007)

aznblur said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Two words: Jasmine Lee
> ...


 
That's three words


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2007)

More like: that's screwed up English 

4 or 5


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm an aussie, i live in Perth WA, not too many cubers over the west side but yeh


----------



## DJ (Mar 24, 2008)

hey guys I'm an Aussie from Melbourne, if any of you guys are up for a bit of cube talk add me on msn [email protected]

DJ


----------



## MistArts (Mar 24, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Two words: Jasmine Lee



That's actually four words...


----------



## TimMc (Mar 24, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Two words: Jasmine Lee



Two more words: Joshua Li



Tim.


----------



## adzicents (Mar 25, 2008)

Melbournite here. Glen Eira district. I know a friend in one of my classes that can get sub-40, but I've never seen him do it...


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 25, 2008)

so there must be ay least 10 cubers on here that are from NZ or Au?


----------



## Dene (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd say around about. Only a few are regular posters though.


----------



## Todd (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome DJ and adzicents!

Good to have more cubers from Melbourne!!


----------



## 36duong (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm In Sydney, I know only one decent other cuber at my school, but he's not practising anymore, so he's at 1:10 average. There are two others which make 4 cubers but the other two are at 1:30 - 2mins average.

Last year there used to be another kid at 35 secs best, I couldn't beat him then, but I would probably now.

My best Average of 5 (not eliminating any times) is 32. My best Average of 12 (again, not eliminating) is 37


----------



## TimMc (Mar 25, 2008)

36duong said:


> I'm In Sydney, I know only one decent other cuber at my school, but he's not practising anymore, so he's at 1:10 average. There are two others which make 4 cubers but the other two are at 1:30 - 2mins average.



Their times are promising though ^_^

They could easily knock off 30 seconds by learning a few PLL algorithms and not doing cube rotations during F2L....

I'm trying to learn mirrors of the few OLL and PLL algorithms that I know so that I can execute them from of the four sides without doing a U turn (it might sound weird, but I've more hesitation doing U than executing a mirrored algorithm).

Tim.


----------



## povatix (Mar 25, 2008)

Im from Sydney, inner west area, anyone ever heard of australian comps?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 25, 2008)

povatix said:


> Im from Sydney, inner west area, anyone ever heard of australian comps?


No: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...tId=&regionId=_Australia&years=&filter=Filter

But Australians have left the island: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...d=&regionId=_Australia&pattern=&search=Search


----------



## TimMc (Mar 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> But Australians have left the island:



*cries*

Australia's a continent :-(

;-P

Tim.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 25, 2008)

TimMc said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > But Australians have left the island:
> ...


The links treat Australia as a continent, but I always thought Australia was a country and Oceania (Oceanië in Dutch) is a continent.

Doesn't matter anyway because as far as I know all for "Australians" (continent) are actually from Australia (island).

(And I actually consider North+South America to be an island too). Only Europe+Asia+Africa are real land


----------



## abbracadiabra (Mar 25, 2008)

What makes an island any different from "real land"?


----------



## Dene (Mar 25, 2008)

Australia+New Zealand+a few other smaller islands make up *Australasia*


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 25, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> What makes an island any different from "real land"?


 
The quotes 

But seriously, the difference between island and main land is only very relevant if the island isn't very big. From The Netherlands both England and Sweden can be reached by car without the need for a boat or plane, but one is an island and the other one isn't? The difference may be more important in times of war, but I don't think that is very relevant at the moment. Most people in Australia probably don't consider themselves living on an island.


----------



## Dene (Mar 26, 2008)

In New Zealand I would hardly consider myself on an "island". We are all in essense just different sized land masses *above water*.


----------



## newbiecubie (Mar 28, 2008)

WTF NZ is not like an island or anything! Its HUGE (not as big as USA or something but still big.


----------



## 36duong (Mar 29, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> abbracadiabra said:
> 
> 
> > What makes an island any different from "real land"?
> ...



Yeah, The US and Australia are similar in size (if you take Alaska and Hawaii away) Australia would be 7,741,220 km² and The US would be 8,079,464 km²

I don't think People in the US would think they were living on an island and most Australian wouldn't either. So I agree with the size factor that Arnaud suggested


----------



## aznblur (Mar 29, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong, but Australia is called an island, as there is only one country on the landmass.


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 29, 2008)

i consider myself living on an "island", and too newbiecubie i wouldnt call NZ "HUGE" its actually small, and also off topic, in your sig im sure you will get sub 20 this year.


----------



## popstar_dave (Mar 30, 2008)

ccchips296 said:


> im an aussie! im like the only aussie doing the sunday contest too lol.



Another Aussie here. I'm pretty new to the whole cubing thing. Only got into it at the end of last year. I'm solving at around 50s average using CFOP with 4LLL. I'm originally from Melbourne but living in Sydney for work at the moment. 

Oh, and ccchips, you're not the only Aussie doing the Sunday comp now. I'm in there, too.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## ccchips296 (Mar 31, 2008)

popstar_dave said:


> ccchips296 said:
> 
> 
> > im an aussie! im like the only aussie doing the sunday contest too lol.
> ...



lol yeah i know, i posted that thread a long time ago. now there alots of others like Levi Reichelt and Minh Duong and others


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 28, 2008)

hey i just joined but im a aussie in melboune. i have been cubing since march of this year and my best time is 18.50 secs. my pb average is about 26 secs (i have the video on youtube) but then again i don't really record average because i have a speedstacks timer that can't be hooked into the computer =( I have started to do the sunday contest but i need to make it more often. I am waiting to get a 2x2 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## Faz (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes, there seems to be a growing community of Australian cubers.
I am one.
We are probably going to have an official competition next year in Melbourne, although it won't be until Joshua Li is back from Hong Kong, as he will be the delegate. It is hard hiring the equipment and the venue too. If anyone would like to help, please do.

BTW, you can submit your times manually into the computer programs.


----------



## ccchips296 (Jul 28, 2008)

why melbourne? joshua comes to sydney anyway so shouldnt it logically be there (completely unbiased opinion)......seriously, he does come to sydney though.


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 28, 2008)

You just want the comp in Sydney because you live there Chris  And Josh IS in Australia now.


----------



## Faz (Jul 28, 2008)

if it is to be in sydney then i can't organise it.


----------



## ccchips296 (Jul 28, 2008)

lol yeah.....that comes in to play, josh is only in australia for holiday now. and hes in sydney so yeah


----------



## Faz (Jul 28, 2008)

how about you organise it, i will be able to fly up to visit some relatives or something.


----------



## joshuali (Jul 28, 2008)

ｗｈｏ　ｅｖｅｒ　ｈａｓ　ｔｈｅ　ｒｅｓｏｕｒｃｅｓ　ｏｒｇａｎｉｓｅ．．．ｉ＇ｍ　ｎｏｔ　ａ　ｄｅｌｅｇａｔｅ　ｂｕｔ　ｉ＇ｌｌ　ｔｒｙ　ａｎｄ　ａｐｅａｌ　ｔｏ　ｂｅｃｏｍｅ　ｏｎｅ．．．ｉｖｅ　ａｓｋｅｄ　ｃｈｒｉｓ　ｋｒｕｅｇｅｒ　ｔｏ　ｒｅｃｏｍｍｅｎｄ　ｍｅ．．．ｂｕｔ　ｔｈｅｒｅ　ｉｓ　ｒｅａｌｌｙ　ｎｏ　ｐｏｉｎｔ　ｉｎ　ｍａｋｉｎｇ　ｍｅ　ｏｎｅ．．．ｉｆ　ｔｈｅｒｅｓ　ｎｏ　ｃｏｍｐ．．．ｉ　ｄｏｎ＇ｔ　ｒｅａｌｌｙ　ｍｉｎｄ　ｗｈｅｒｅ　ｉｔ　ｉｓ．．．ａｓ　ｌｏｎｇ　ａｓ　ｉｔｓ　ｉｎ　ａｕｓｔｒａｌｉａ．．．ａｎｄ　ｔｈａｔ　ｉｔｓ　ｈｅｌｄ　ｂｅｆｏｒｅ　ｕｎｉｖｅｒｓｉｔｙ　ｓｔａｒｔｓ　ｓｏ　ｐｅｒｈａｐｓ　ｂｅｆｏｒｅ　ｍａｒｃｈ．．．ｉｆ　ｎｏｔ　ｔｈｅ　ｎｅｘｔ　ｅｒｍ　ｂｒｅａｋ　ｏｒ　ｈｏｌｉｄａｙｓ．．．．

ｓｏ　ｆａｚｒｕｌｚ．．．ｗｈａｔｓ　ｙｏｕｒ　ｐｌａｎ　ｉｎ　ｏｒｇａｎｉｓｉｎ　ａ　ｃｏｍｐ　ｉｎ　ｍｅｌｂｏｕｒｎｅ＂？


----------



## popstar_dave (Jul 28, 2008)

For the Melbourne cubers here... I'm going to be down at the Melbourne Juggling Convention (26-28 September 2008) if you want to catch up for bit of a cube. If enough people express an opinion, I might even be convinced to bring my bunch of timers down and we could have a bit of an unofficial comp.

And Fazrulz, if you are planning on having a comp in Melbourne next year, then I would definitely recommend having a chat with the folks that organise the Melbourne Juggling convention. There's a fair overlap between jugglers and cubers, and I'm sure they'd be willing to offer a bit of hall space to have a comp. (PM me if you'd like some help, or an introduction or good word).

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Faz (Jul 29, 2008)

The main thing is, no other delegates will be able to come, Josh, when are you returning? Well, to put it in other words, when would you like the comp to be?

The juggling convention sounds like a great idea, perhaps you could ask about it dave?

If we don't have an official comp, i would definitely be coming to your unofficial one dave!

But there is still the problem of displays for the timers........


----------



## ccchips296 (Jul 29, 2008)

josh is here now in australia but only for a holiday........next year in february, he'll come back permanently (well, not permanently necessarily but for a long time)...


----------



## popstar_dave (Aug 1, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> The juggling convention sounds like a great idea, perhaps you could ask about it dave?
> 
> If we don't have an official comp, i would definitely be coming to your unofficial one dave!
> 
> But there is still the problem of displays for the timers........


I'll have a chat to the organiser about the possibility of setting up a couple of tables in the hall and having a bit of an unofficial comp on Saturday arvo at this years convention. It might be a bit too early to start asking him questions about the 2009 one.

Can't help with timer displays, but for an unofficial comp, we could probably get away without them. 

The only issue with having an event at the Juggling Convention is that all members have to be insured for public liability, and that means that there's an entry cost. For this year's convention a one-day pass costs $30. Not sure how many people that'll turn off attending. Hopefully none, and as it's a juggling convention, remember that while you're not cubing there'll be plenty of people there that can teach you how to juggle, do diabolo, spin poi, twirl staff, or ride a unicycle.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Faz (Aug 1, 2008)

i don't really care about the money, i just want to meet another cuber. (no-one i know cubes)

I don't have a stackmat, so we will try and get everyone to bring their own and have them set up.

I will provide scrambles, blindfolds, results sheets, etc.

Events?

I'll bring some scrambles for each event and if possible, we will do the event, as there is no point in having an event with one person.

I expect about 10 people to show up. I will try and email everyone i know in melbourne who cubes.

Prizes?

I reckon certificates will do just fine, however if anyone has cubes that they dont use anymore, of spare stickers, then donate them and they can be given out.

Sounds cool!


*EDIT: MY MUM JUST TOLD ME THAT WE ARE GOING ON HOLIDAYS ON THE 27TH OF SEPTEMBER, HOWEVER, FEEL FREE TO GO AHEAD WITH THE UNNOFICIAL COMPETITION.*


----------



## TimMc (Aug 1, 2008)

Any weekend should suffice to hold a competition. I might inquire about setting up a small club at my university and see what their thoughts are on public access for competitions. Most students aren't there on weekends so there's a lot more rooms available. Security might be a problem if it's public, but it's worth asking 

I'm Melbourne based, going to RMIT City Campus. So it's easily accessible once you're in the CBD. Just walk across the road once you get to Melbourne Central 

I've some some common puzzles that I could part with for prizes, but I'm assuming most of the competitors would also have them (tempted to put the V-CUBE 6 on offer).

A friend in Sydney could seek sponsorship from Speedstacks Australia, but their profit margin wouldn't be that big... They might be up for it though 

An Australian based delegate would probably be appropriate to overlook competitions throughout the year here. I can't see it being financially feasible for delegates to fly here from overseas on a regular basis. It'd make cubing a little more grounded here. Then again, you can't build up a community around a delegate. We need to get together first 

ttyl,
Tim.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 1, 2008)

just so I can be on topic and not make a new thread, are there any cubers in caines (spelling?) (pronounce "Kens") around cos I am going on a school trip there  though I might finally see a cuber (real life) that is better than me . lol I even dreamed about going to a comp, can't wait till the end of the year! (first ever comp in NZ)


----------



## TimMc (Aug 1, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> are there any cubers in caines (spelling?) (pronounce "Kens") around cos I am going on a school trip there



You never know 

Wear a t-shirt like "Are you a speed cuber?" and walk around with a cube, while subconsciously executing PLL algorithms OH. I only do the later from time to time and a few people have been able to solve it. Only one irl that I've seen that's faster than me 

Tim.


----------



## envy253 (Aug 2, 2008)

adelaide here

theres literally 30+ cubers at my school lol


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2008)

envy, send them over.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2008)

TimMc said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > are there any cubers in caines (spelling?) (pronounce "Kens") around cos I am going on a school trip there
> ...


Great idea. I am going to find myself a T-shirt that says "Talk to me if you can solve this" and a picture of a scrambled cube.

And on the back I will put "Talk to me if you cannot solve it yet. My name is Arnaud, what's yours?"


----------



## Dene (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, that's really asking for a conversation! I need a T-shirt that says "stay away from me if you know what's good for you"


----------



## richardzhang (Jul 5, 2009)

anyone live near blacktown


----------



## nathan3089 (Oct 15, 2011)

I live in sydney
Average: 31 seconds
Single: 15 seconds


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 15, 2011)

Have a look at this thread Nathan
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13196-Speedcubing-in-Sydney/page55


----------



## ottozing (Oct 15, 2011)

i live in canberra and i average 25 seconds now on 3x3. i know full fridrich and am starting to learn coll. my best time is 17.xx seconds for 3x3 and i dont really solve big cubes so i i havent bothered timing myself.


----------



## Moops (Nov 9, 2011)

I live in Katoomba. I'm the only cuber I know up here


----------

